# your precious tractor.. do you justlike it, love it or dont care too much either way?



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

Just curious... how do you guys feel about your favorite tractor? 

Do you love the thing? I mean, are you a fanatic about it, does it give you pride and joy or happiness whenever you get on it? 

or do you think its ok - you just like it, happy with it.. know its a good machine.. but not really too concerned either way?

or do you not really care, just use it to get the job done?



Thats the poll..

one more question.. 

Which tractor is it that is your favorite - for those lucky guys who have multiples..

And the goofiest question.. do you give your little beauty a name? 


OK.. my answers: you may know already.. id have to consider myself a bit of a fanatic about my tractor.. I am happy whenever i am on it.. even if its pulling a load of fill to shovel or out in a snowstorm throwing snow.. im still pretty happy..
My girlfriend is jealous of it... 


And yes, i do call my tractor a name.. I call mine Ginger... not a good reasonm why.. i think its because of the orange color... and it reminded me of gingers hair color from gilligans island.. 

Yeah, i know.. im a loser...


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

My old Snapper was a good machine but i more happy with my new one.
Jody


----------



## Willie Nunez (Feb 25, 2004)

John,
My favorite tractor is the one-and-only small tractor I've owned and used. The reason it's my favorite, besides the looks, is that it works just fine, I can afford it, and there's nothing that I do with it that another tractor would do better. 
The name of it is(unofficially): tractor
When I was a kid, on the farm, my favorite tractor was the one with electric start.


----------



## craftsman-man (Mar 21, 2004)

i have a craftsman lt-8 and a gravely 8179-g. i gave each tractor a name, the sears is "shit box" because it breaks down alot and the gravely is "big red" because it is so big next to the sears. the gravely is the best tractor i have ever run. it have really easy controls and rides very smooth. :homereat:


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Yup...I love my LT. To me, it's like a Lincoln Town Car. But you'd really have to understand what I had to cut the grass with before- as I'm sure it contributes to my opinion;

My old tractor is a 12 HP, 38" Central Park (MTD), in which I used only part of last season. The steering wheel has about 90 degrees of play in it before the wheels actually start to turn. One front tire is slightly bigger than the other front tire. The ripped up seat was very uncomfortable. The deck belt would slip when the deck was raised to the position of my liking. If the tractor sat for more than a few days, the battery would need jump started from my car. The 12 HP B&S burnt about a quart of oil for every 6 hours of run time. The headlights did not work, and in fact to shut the engine off, you had to hit a toggle switch that was cobbled into the dash, as the key would not work. Yea, I could have bought a battery, a tire, and belt, but it would still need a new engine.

With the Cub Cadet, the grass cant grow quick enough. As I mow the last path in the back yard, I have found myself going over a couple areas again, just to make the ride last a little longer. LOL

I have not named the Cub, but referred to the Central Park as "the firecracker"...it was red and could blow up at any given moment.

Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

Well my John Deere LT 150H is waxed and it gets blowed clean with compressed air after every use. I do the same to my lawnmower and tiller to. I just like to keep them looking nice. The hydro transmission is a bit of a novelty to me yet after shifting gears on the previous riders I've used. I don't get attached to possesions now like I did when I was younger and stress out over them. My nerves won't take it anymore. 

Mark


----------



## Fusion1970 (Feb 23, 2004)

Mark, I have waxed mine too. I detail cars, and used to detail airplanes...a quick coat of wax on a tractor is nothing. It is put there to protect the paint. I don't have alot, but what I do have is well taken care of.

I too have used the air compressor to blow the tractor off. My neighbors probably thought I was wacked. After cutting the grass Saturday, I went into the garage and fired the compressor up. My legs and socks was covered from the line trimmer, and the shop vac was sitting out. I vaccumed off my socks then proceeded to crawl around the tractor in the driveway with an air nozzle. Them guys in the white coats luckily never showed up. 

Wax will however attract dirt and dust, which is easily taken care of with 90 PSI. My main concern is keeping the spindles and cooling fins of the engine clean. 

Sorry for ramblin',
Greg


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

I bought a 4ft. extension wand type nozzle at Tractor Supply. I had trouble reaching the fan and fins on the hydro with the regular blow nozzle. Keeps me from getting a face full of dirt to. Like you, I figure the cooler it runs, hopefully the longer it will last.

Mark


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

I really like my Craftsman LT. It has done more work than I ever expected it could over the last 4 years. Absolutely no problems, and I work it hard. 

But....I'm crazy about that little 14yr old JD170 I got. Kawasaki engine is sweet...manual shift has become fun, now I'm used to it. When I get on and start mowing or hauling, there's just a very different feeling, kinda like I'm a kid again.

Name: Just "the John Deere"!

Even my wife thinks it's "cute"...

Greg


----------

